# What can I expect ?



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

I came from Galaxy Nexus it was so easy to root it , I am really confused here since the vzw bootloader is unlocked now.

I saw the root-toolkit ok that is the easy part , but the part that makes it hard for me is the imei backup? I am so lost how to do it , how to save it on my computer at least somehow? I tried to follow up the tutorials but I get lost ... anyone kind enough to help me out?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Goose has a great IMEI tutorial that is stickied, follow that and you should be good 

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

I used the Terminal emulator on my phone since I had it installed and my phone is rooted.

From Terminal Emulator

su
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p11 of=/sdcard/efs.sbn

Then if I ever need to restore it:

su
dd if=/sdcard/efs.sbn of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p11
reboot

I also backed up the file to the cloud for safe keeping as well.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

mutelight said:


> I used the Terminal emulator on my phone since I had it installed and my phone is rooted.
> 
> From Terminal Emulator
> 
> ...


Do NOT do this with the US variants including the Verizon version!

EFS Backup is for the International version, or the Exynos chipset!

*YOU *HAVE* TO BACKUP VIA QPST. IF YOU DO AN EFS RESTORE YOU WILL MORE THAN LIKELY BE STUCK IN ROAMING!*

The thread is stickied for a reason. And its easy to follow. TBH, if you can't follow the instructions in that thread, as it tells you what buttons to click and what to do, including with pictures; you shouldn't be flashing anyways. I mean no disrespect. But it does not get easier than that; and if you can't follow those instructions you certainly would not be able to follow instructions when you are unlucky enough to brick it in some form or another.


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

K well fortunately I haven't had an issue with the IMEI yet but at some point I am going to flash a ROM that I can access that hidden menu but for the time being this gives me a little piece of mind.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

mutelight said:


> K well fortunately I haven't had an issue with the IMEI yet but at some point I am going to flash a ROM that I can access that hidden menu but for the time being this gives me a little piece of mind.


Having an EFS backup is just as safe as having no backup, if not worse with the qcomm chipset. At least people who have been re-injected the IMEI with no backup using QPST have been able to avoid roaming about 25-45% of the time. I haven't heard of anyone with the EFS backup who has been able to do that.


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

That's fine, thanks.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

Wait so do I understand right if I flash a rom without the hidden menu I should be safe not to lose imei? or is the other way around?

I only want to flash CM10 since I got so used to to JB


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

You only have to worry about losing it if you plan on flashing an AOSP type ROM like cm10. Follow Gooses tutorial and you're good. The hidden menu has nothing to do with the imei getting wiped and is just used to help back it up.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

I am flashed since yesterday glad I did  only ONE issue ... gps won't work on galaxy nexus there was a flashable fix for the gps anyone has solution for this?


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Make sure you run the backup with QPST (linked in Goose306's signature). Don't listen to mutelight. He his setting himself up for failure. As for GPS, a ton of people are having issues with it on AOSP based roms.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

yup I have it all backed up just trying to figure how to make gps work


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

con247 said:


> Make sure you run the backup with QPST (linked in Goose306's signature). Don't listen to mutelight. He his setting himself up for failure. As for GPS, a ton of people are having issues with it on AOSP based roms.


Why not do both? There is no 100% definitive way to do it. I have done both so I have all bases covered.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30502459&postcount=5082

Eesh, Michigan, sorry.


----------

